# Natural birth vs. epidural



## athena87

I am considering a natural birth, but wanted to see what people's responses were to each. I've always thought I'd get an epidural but now I'm not sure. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wamommy

I have had 3 unmedicated births, but no experience with an epidural. I CAN say that I am very happy with the experiences I've had and wouldn't change a thing about it. There is absolutely nothing wrong with choosing pain relief, I totally don't judge, but for me a natural (unmedicated) birth brought me a ton of pride and sense of accomplishment. I suppose I didn't want to feel like I'd missed something, if that makes sense.


----------



## Seity

I had the intrathecal shot (vs epidural) with my first and natural with my second (Not by choice, he was born too quickly)
Given the choice I would opt for the drugs over natural. With the shot I was 100% pain free and able to rest and relax until it was time to push. I remember it clearly because I wasn't distracted with the agonizing pain that completely takes over. With both I only pushed twice and they were born, so the drugs didn't affect the time it took to push and both were apgar 10. I subscribe to the 'why be in unnecessary agony when there is a great option to be pain free' school of thought.
I also went in with an open mind with my first and quickly realized that drug free labor was not for me.


----------



## Feronia

I loved my unmedicated birth! Being able to experience everything helped me know when to move and what position to try, and no pain meds means that there is no interruption to the natural hormones your body releases to cope with any discomfort. These hormones also help with bonding and breastfeeding, and I can definitely attest to that. The feeling I had just after giving birth was euphoric. I felt on top of the world! Actually, a woman's oxytocin levels are the highest they will EVER be in her entire life right after giving birth -- but only if you don't interrupt the natural process with drugs.

It honestly wasn't very bad either. After a 56 hour labour with no drugs and minimal sleep, I actually felt like I could do it again the next day. Hypnobirthing and hot water helped for sure and not once did I feel like I needed drugs. That was just me, though, and every woman and every labour is different, and just because you may think that you need drugs in the moment doesn't mean that you are a failure or that you are doing anything "wrong."

Overall, my advice would be to go into it planning for a natural birth since you're considering it. Women who plan NOT to have an epidural actually handle the pain better than women who go into it planning for an epidural at the earliest chance. Your mindset helps, and if you think you're going to be dulling out the pain at your first chance, than you're not going to handle it well. 

Also, a study recently came out showing that women who have an epidural push for on average 3 times longer than women who don't -- especially first time moms. Epidurals slow down your labour, and the lack of options you have in positioning contribute to this slowness. Try things like hot water, gas and air, hypnobirthing, and TENS before going straight to the epidural. ;)


----------



## MrsElsie

I gave birth naturally and have a very positive memory, despite the pain - giving birth (however you do it!) is the most amazing thing in the world. I had a water birth and wouldn't have been able to with an epidural - I would opt for this again if I have a second as it just felt right to me. 

However a lot of my friends also said they wanted natural births, but when the time came they opted for pain relief. Everyone is so different, it just depends on the individual and different things work for different people. Keep your mind open - if you do go for a natural birth don't be afraid to change your mind during labour if you feel it is right for you.


----------



## Feronia

I have heard bad things from most people I know who have birthed with narcotics injections (usually Pethidine). They feel dizzy, forgetful, nauseous, and overall horrible. It is also NOT good for your baby!

"Pethidine is known to cross the placenta and is present in breastmilk. The major problem for the baby is that pethidine can cause breathing difficulties after birth due to its depressive effect on the baby&#8217;s respiratory centre. These effects are at the worse if the baby is born one to three hours after an injection of pethidine has been given."

Babies are more likely to experience jaundice, too. I think personally I'd have an epidural over a narcotics injection over the breathing problems alone, but I'd hate to have an epidural, too, over the possible side effects with that... Just my personal perspective there!


----------



## dairymomma

It all comes down to how you handle labor and you won't know until you get to that point. I am a wimp to say the least but I've managed to get through natural labor twice now and plan to/hope to have another natural labor with this baby. My sis has done both and says she likes the epidurals because it's pain relief and allows her to relax thru instead of fight contractions but she feels like her recoveries are better/faster with the naturals. I found sitting on a birthing ball, walking while I was able, and counter-pressure helped immensely with pain control for me and my labor only got super intense once I hit transition. And once I got to that point, I was pushing in less than an hour so even that wasn't bad. Pushing was the best part because it's like a natural epidural. :haha: (You push against the contraction and it counteracts the pain.)

Really, you'll probably have to experience at least some natural labor before you'd get to the point of being offered pain meds anyway so I'd see how things go at the start and go from there. I went in with my first thinking just that way-I'd try natural and if it worked, then it worked but I wasn't going to take an epidural off the table if I felt I needed one (although my fear of getting one may be preventing me from actually getting one. :haha:).


----------



## Eline

I'm not a mom myself, but from the things I've heard from my friends (for the last 5 years unfortunately all I hear is baby talk), I would say just keep your options open and see how it goes. It's great that you want to try things naturally, but don't start thinking in advance that a natural birth is something that you MUST accomplish or that accepting pain medication would be a bad thing. There is no way to predict how your labor will go and sometimes pain medication càn be helpful, i.e. when the pain makes you anxious and you stop dilating any further. I had a friend who was stuck for hours at 4 cm and after she'd been given an epidural, she relaxed and progressed to 10 cm within the hour. Also it's always possible that there are some complications or the doc needs to perform a procedure where pain relief might be very welcome.
I hope I might one day have a natural birth as well, but I also feel that sometimes moms who've given birth naturally are a bit smug when all that matters is you and your baby are safe and healthy.


----------



## Kess

Eline said:


> I'm not a mom myself, but from the things I've heard from my friends (for the last 5 years unfortunately all I hear is baby talk), I would say just keep your options open and see how it goes. It's great that you want to try things naturally, but don't start thinking in advance that a natural birth is something that you MUST accomplish or that accepting pain medication would be a bad thing. There is no way to predict how your labor will go and sometimes pain medication càn be helpful, i.e. when the pain makes you anxious and you stop dilating any further. I had a friend who was stuck for hours at 4 cm and after she'd been given an epidural, she relaxed and progressed to 10 cm within the hour. Also it's always possible that there are some complications or the doc needs to perform a procedure where pain relief might be very welcome.
> I hope I might one day have a natural birth as well, but I also feel that sometimes moms who've given birth naturally are a bit smug when *all that matters is you and your baby are safe and healthy*.

I disagree with the bolded. Obvious those are the most important things, but a good birth experience is important too, both for a woman's mental and emotional health and for facilitating the bond with her baby.

I think you might also be misreading 'proud' as 'smug'. I am proud I birthed the way I wanted - with no epidural or stronger artificial pain relief than gas and air. It was an achievement, one I planned for and put work into making happen. Luck obviously played a part too, but if I'd done no research or preparation it would've been very different, of that I have no doubt. I don't think I'm better than other people who have made other choices, I'm not smug.


----------



## Amygdala

Kess said:


> Eline said:
> 
> 
> I'm not a mom myself, but from the things I've heard from my friends (for the last 5 years unfortunately all I hear is baby talk), I would say just keep your options open and see how it goes. It's great that you want to try things naturally, but don't start thinking in advance that a natural birth is something that you MUST accomplish or that accepting pain medication would be a bad thing. There is no way to predict how your labor will go and sometimes pain medication càn be helpful, i.e. when the pain makes you anxious and you stop dilating any further. I had a friend who was stuck for hours at 4 cm and after she'd been given an epidural, she relaxed and progressed to 10 cm within the hour. Also it's always possible that there are some complications or the doc needs to perform a procedure where pain relief might be very welcome.
> I hope I might one day have a natural birth as well, but I also feel that sometimes moms who've given birth naturally are a bit smug when *all that matters is you and your baby are safe and healthy*.
> 
> I disagree with the bolded. Obvious those are the most important things, but a good birth experience is important too, both for a woman's mental and emotional health and for facilitating the bond with her baby.
> 
> I think you might also be misreading 'proud' as 'smug'. I am proud I birthed the way I wanted - with no epidural or stronger artificial pain relief than gas and air. It was an achievement, one I planned for and put work into making happen. Luck obviously played a part too, but if I'd done no research or preparation it would've been very different, of that I have no doubt. I don't think I'm better than other people who have made other choices, I'm not smug.Click to expand...

Could not have put it better. I had a very difficult first labour and a very easy second one. Both were unmediated and I would change that, even if I could. I was sure beforehand that I didn't want meds or intervention, because there wasn't a single method that wasn't associated with side effects or risks I was willing to take. If you want to have a natural birth, there's no reason why you can't (bar the need for a section of course). I don't think there's anything wrong at all with going in with a clear idea of whet you want and don't want. 
One thing I would tell you if you do decide against meds is PREPARE. You absolutely can do it, of course you can, but you'll have a much better experience if you learn some breathing and relaxation techniques. Hands down the best thing I ever did in preparation for (my second) birth, was buy and PRACTISE Natal Hypnotherapy. I can't stress enough the importance of actually practising these things so that they're second nature when it comes to actual labour. 
Good luck deciding and all the best for your birth!


----------



## ashlee2916

I had an epidural with my son, I was going to go natural but after 3 days of intense back labour and no sleep, I decided to go for it. And my goodness what a lifesaver it was, I managed to sleep for about 6 hours.
It does work, and it is good, but I think it depends on how you cope with labour etc.
The only thing I didn't like about it was that I had to have a catheter and stay in hospital for an extra day. 
You are doing nothing working if you do go for one.
This time I'm going to try for a natural home birth but if this little one is back to back I'm going straight for that Epi


----------



## Misscalais

Athena both my boys were natural births, this one hopefully will be too but i wont hesitate to get pain meds if its too painful. I just had some gas and air ( which doesn't do anything for pain ) but I know you guys don't have that over there.
Just go in with an open mind. If you want to try for a natural go for it, research methods to help you cope, keep mobile don't just sit in the bed etc i was in the shower 95% of the time and only came out to push pretty much. It's hard, it bloody hurts but it's doable. If you decide that it's just too much then go for the epi. Just keep your mind open to different possibilities :)


----------



## Bambino123

I planned a natural birth, after 32hrs of posterior labour , at 7cms, I opted for an epi. I was exhausted and getting panicky. I then felt absolutely nothing, which you would think was great, but I didn't know where or when to push. I got a horrendous prolapse and needed a huge episomity. The prolapse took 9 months of intensive Physio to repair. I blame the epi. I didn't know what muscles to relax and where to focus the pushing. 

I'll try go natural again, and see how I cope this time. Hopefully if my labour is shorter I'll manage without an epi. Perhaps if I had a milder dose of epidural I would have felt a little bit and done less damage to myself.

Good luck!


----------



## luna_19

I wanted an epi but things went so fast that I had to do it without any pain control and honestly it wasn't that bad! If I have another I would probably just wait and see how it goes on whether I want anything :)


----------



## BunnyN

Labour was a fantastic experience for me even though it was 38hrs. I had an unmedicated home birth. I cant wait to do it again. I felt very in control being able to stay active and when it got to pushing I was surprised how I loved feeling everything as the head and shoulders were born. Also had a shower and was up and about very quickly after.


----------



## luna_19

Oh yeah being able to get up right away was great! :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkl3

Personally it's better that you go in there with a completely open mind to everything.

Ideally I wanted to stay away from any form of medically intervention however I was very open minded and knew that it was there if I did feel the need. In the end I had gas and air, pethadine (DD was born screaming!) and an epidural (although it did fail). I do not think that I failed in any way just because I had medical help. If I am being honest it was the best thing for me and you will know what is the right thing for you when you are in that moment.


----------



## Shandelion

I had a pretty unusual and awesome experience with my epidural. I went in wanting a natural birth, but I had back labor and my only pain was explosive burning nerve pain at the base of my spine. All my natural preparations couldn't prepare me for that. I froze at 4 centimeters for at least 12 hours, too, in that condition. My baby's cord was around his throat and his heart rate suffered during contractions where I was in the worst pain. I was abjectly terrified of epidurals, but opted for one to save both of us. It didn't work like it should lol...it took away all pain, I had total control of my hips and feet still, I felt every bit of pressure, felt all contractions, felt my baby's movements...I felt everything but the pain. I was totally lucid. I felt him leave my body, felt every inch of it...and I delivered in nine pushes without a pinprick of pain. I walked immediately afterward; it worked while they sewed up a minor tear, then my epi was gone and I got into my wheelchair on my own to go to the maternity suite. It was awesome. Wish everyone had the experience I did with them.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I say research every option and go in open minded. 
You never no how that pain is going to plan out. 
My 2 labours were very different pain wise as my 2nd i had SPD and intense pressure on my pelvis was worse than contractions and if my labour had gone on much longer than it did i would have considered an epi even though thought alone scares the hell out of me. 

I did get through both births natural as G&A has little effect on me and just makes me throw up. 

I found breathing through contractions is *vital* is what got me through mine and being mobile. Avoiding bed completely!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey Athena! I had both experiences in Feb.. And I would take the 32 hrs of natural labour a million times over having an Epi just for the chance to have a natural birth. I totally agree with Kess, and I did go through grief about my birth and since they tore my uterus in the csection I may not even get a chance at a vbac, it is a crushing thought. I did not get that natural rush and I really had a hard time bonding, it still brings me to tears. 

If you have a chance watch the 'business of being born' it sheds some important light on the intervention cascade and how empowering birth can be for women. Again for me, the epidural was necessary but knowing that it can stall labour among other things including increasing your chances of a csection just isn't worth it. If you can avoid it do! 

If you do want to go for natural, I suggest preparing for it, hypnobirthing is a godsend. I would have never gotten through without practice and that included OH practicing. 

That all being said the epidural worked 100% for the pain and I actually got a low enough dose to be quite mobile and also get some rest which was great until they had to up it for the section. 

Good luck


----------



## Srrme

I had an epidural during my first labor (I was giving birth at 28.6 weeks) and an all natural labor with my last baby. I am ALL for the all natural labor. I did not like being stuck in a bed not being able to feel my body from the waste down, and not knowing when to push, etc. Yes, it hurt like hell pushing my last baby out, but it only lasted 3 minutes. :lol: I would do it all over again if I had to, and wish I could go back in time and turn down the epidural during my first labor!!


----------



## Candipot

With my first I had completely natural. Not even gas and air and I was given oxytocin when I hit 7cm as labour started to slow. If I had to do natural again I would as it wasn't great but it wasn't completely horrible either. But i didnt have a choice, i wasnt on medial aid and i couldnt afford an epidural. My 2nd I opted for pain relief (epidural) it was just amazing and I am going to have an epidural again with this one. I loved the epidural because I was so aware, I could sleep if I wanted and just overall was so relaxed it was such a pleasant experience. I wasn't exhausted after and spent time bonding with baby as I was so alert from having lots of rest. My labour was also 4 hours shorted with the epidural. I knew when I was contracting and when to push, just couldnt feel any pain. It felt like ticklish pins and needles in place of pain. It was brilliant. But that said, what suits one is not always suitable to the other. Keep your options open and do what feels right for you. Don't let anyone push you into having an epidural if you don't want one or push you not to have one when you decide that you do when in labour. Do what will make your experience the best for you ;)


----------



## MindUtopia

I think plan and prepare for a natural birth (learn some natural pain relief strategies, arrange to have things like water or a shower or a TENS machine, practice hypnotherapy or another technique, get your partner on board in supporting you) and then see how you feel in the moment. You can always opt for an epidural if you feel you need one, but you may find that you don't. Personally, I never even felt like I needed gas and air (epidural wasn't an option for me because I had a home birth), and I never even asked for any pain relief. For me, walking around and bouncing on a birth ball really helped and I wouldn't have been able to do that with an epidural, so getting an epidural for me probably would have made things harder. You don't get a medal for having a natural birth, but at the same time, in our culture we tend to think birth is a lot harder and scarier than it actually is. You will probably surprise yourself at home well you cope.


----------



## ElOrance

I think as others have said to plan for natural (since in some situations there may not be time for an epi anyway) but stay open to the idea of an epidural.

I know a lot of women find natural labor empowering, not that bad, etc etc... But lots of others find it really awful (even after planning to go natural). My mom, for example, remembers natural birth with me to be the worst most painful experience ever (all worth it in the end .. etc etc..) even though it was a normal, uncomplicated birth. After experiencing that, she can't fathom why anyone would want to go natural if there's the option of an epi (she gave birth in a hippie sort of area where everyone assumed you'd go natural and really discouraged epi). 

Point being, the natural birth narrative of empowerment, accomplishment etc etc may be true for some, but having a "positive" birth experience for others may mean not being in horrible (and potentially unnecessary) pain. It's hard to know what your experience will be until you're in the moment.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

TBH labour is very personal and a lot of it you cannot predict. My advice is always to educate yourself. Don't just say you want to go natural to be trendy or get an epidural because you are too scared. 

I had a natural birth and it was an AMAZING experience! It was only 4 hours, I coped with the pain very well, pushing stage was super quick (only 25 mins and this was my first and only birth), I didn't tear and could get up and walk around after. I had a great support team (my hubby and midwife) which is important. I went into labour not frightened but excited and I'm very grateful for it.

I had not ruled out getting an epi but really wanted to try without. I'm glad I could do without, not because someone here suggested I'm "smug" but because I wanted to experience birth and be in control of it. If things had been different and my labour had been very long/too painful..., I would have not thought twice about getting an epi :) It doesn't have to be one extreme or the other 

Good luck!


----------



## hans2009

I never thought I could do a natural birth so I got the epidural. Oddly enough, it never took effect in my left side so on my left side I felt everything. Painful? yes but not as bad as what people say. Granted, I'm sure there was some medicine there, but I felt an awful lot! I'm thinking about going natural next time around!


----------



## BunnyN

hans2009 said:


> I never thought I could do a natural birth so I got the epidural. Oddly enough, it never took effect in my left side so on my left side I felt everything. Painful? yes but not as bad as what people say. Granted, I'm sure there was some medicine there, but I felt an awful lot! I'm thinking about going natural next time around!

The thing about going natural is that you have so many alternative ways of coping. Once you are stuck in your back in bed a lot of those options are taken away. I found labour bearable as long as I wasn't restricted at all. Of course everyone is different and has a different experience but it is worth bearing in mind. I found laying on my back during a contraction at least 10x more painful and it made me feel panicky.


----------



## smileyfaces

I had G&A with both of my boys. I was always sure I didnt want an epidural and am very proud that I did it without both times. There is nothing wrong with opting for an epidural but my personal opinion (and it isnt meant to offend anyone) is that we were put on this earth to bare children and birth them and women have been able to do it for thousands of years without the luxury of laying in bed pain free.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting pain relief at all and you will do what you feel is best for you at the time! If that is an epidural then go for it! There are no medals for going through an unmedicated labour (although as I said, I am very proud I managed on just gas)!

From my time on BnB I have noticed such a massive difference between the attitudes towards epidurals in UK ladies vs US ladies!


----------



## messica

I think it's *really* strange how everyone over in the UK assumes if you have an epidural you'll be stuck in bed flat on your back. I had one in both my labors and nothing could be further from the truth :shrug: 

I was fully mobile up to and including straight on through delivery. I was never at any point on my back with the sort of exception when I laid on my side while taking short naps that allowed me to be at 100% when it came time to push.

If done right, they can be turned up (to the point of complete immobility) or turned way down (to the point of merely taking the edge off the pain but still being able to feel pretty much everything) depending on the experience the woman wants. I was not a dead fish lying there while everyone else did the work. I walked. I labored in the shower (you can't be submerged once the line is in but I labored in the tub prior to that). I had access to and absolutely used the birthing ball and squatting bars. My labors were short and AWESOME. I felt in complete control and was, pushing both my babies out quickly and efficiently with no assistance, no tears and no complications. I was sit/squatting completely upright as I delivered both. I was able to get up and pee unassisted about 15 minutes after delivery.


I'm all for women who want to labor without gas (can I just say that idea actually wigs me out again, I get that when I'm at the dentist and I don't know my right from my left while under it! I want my brain about me, especially then, so I know what I'm doing!!!), air, epidurals etc and I'm all for women who don't mind those things at all. 

I fully plan to have another epidural this round as I seriously loved my birthing experiences with them thus far, but don't think they're necessary for everyone by any means. I just wish more women would be better educated as to what they actually are and what they have to offer a woman in the delivery room :thumbup:


----------



## Mrsb3

I am praying for an epidural this time- has a natural birth with my last and thoroughly regretting it. I was in that much sock it spoilt those first few moments :-( every labour is different though, I just got unlucky and was projectile vomiting so I couldn't have baby delivered on tummy either. Had an epi with first and it was such a lovely experience. You still feel the pain of child birth as they don't give you it until you are in pain lol but what you don't feel is the awful transition and ring of fire. But if you want to experience that part then have a natural birth! All I can say is for me it felt like I was going to die and that no one could survive this lol (not nice)

Gl x


----------



## BunnyN

Messica- it sounds like you had a wonderful experience birthing with an epidural. It's true that there is a big variety in the drugs and methods used when giving an epidural. Mobile epidurals are available at some hospitals but not all. Most of the women I know who had an epidural were only given the option of lying on their back during the birth and for some time after. It's worth finding out what options are available at the hospital you go to.

While a mobile epi sounds better to me than being stuck on my back I still would have found it restrictive. But that is just a personal preference.


----------



## PumpkinBump

I had an almost natural birth with my first (it was a rush birth, i couldnt get the epidural until i was already dialated to an 8), and with my second i was induced with an epidural. I would never ever recommend natural birth for anybody. Even though i only dialated to an 8 before the epidural, it was the worst pain i have ever experienced. I am still scarred from that whole thing. When i was induced, i had my epidural whne i was dialated to a 4 and i wasnt feeling anything. So i didnt feel a single contraction, no pain whatsoever. I was up walking a few hours later too. Epidurals are a must!


----------



## Mrsb3

I would like to add something about epidurals and lying on your back for hours on end- well,, my feet are swollen, I have serious muscle pain in my left buttocks and pelvis from carrying my 11 month around on my hip whilst pregnant. If I stand for more than an hour my legs become jelly and my feet kill me to the point where they are throbbing in pain. sitting down is a luxury these days with taking care of lo crawling everywhere and in to everything - plus running the house, cooking, cleaning, teenage tantrums and hubby working 24/7 My midwife came round to do my birth plan and said "if you do have an epidural, you won't be able to walk around you know you will have to remain on the bed" I laughed out very loudly and she just looked at me in surprise, I said to her that sounds like bloody heaven lots of bed rest and no more pain, I beg you for the epidural!!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I loved my natural birth but was incredibly lucky in that it was short. If I had been contracting for hours I may have gone with an epidural.

I was induced by breaking my waters, contractions started immediately, I went from 2-4cms in 2.5 hours then they ramped up so I asked for gas n air. I went from 4cms to 9 in less than 2hrs then had 37 mins of pushing so labour lasted 4hrs 22mins in total.

When I went from 4-9cms the contractions were quite intense and close and I'm not sure how much longer I could have withstood them without something stronger.


----------



## Leids

I've had both an epidural and natural birth. Overall I preferred the natural birth but it was also very fast (3 hours)! 

With my epidural birth there were complications that are quite rare. The anesthesiologist accidentally went too far and I ended up with a spinal. The medication went to my brain and I ended up passing out frequently and having very bad blood pressure issues for the entirety of my labor. I was still passing out 12 hours after I delivered, it was awful. Baby also went into distress when they placed an internal head clip and that was terrifying. I'm lucky that it didn't result in a c-section! I was terrified and crying my entire labor, felt completely out of control and it's what made me pursue a natural unmedicated birth with my second. But my complication was rare and honestly I think I would have had a great experience had they not messed up! 

My natural birth went by very quickly. Until I hit transition I was in a jetted tub and I used a lot of distraction techniques to work through the pain. When I hit transition it started going fast and furious. I was shaking and puking and was wondering what the hell I got myself into! It went by quickly though and there was no pressure from my midwife which was great. Pushing was easy and quick but crowning was in all honesty the most excruciating thing ever. I wanted to quit right then. Once I delivered him all pain was gone. :) Aside from superficial blood clots in my varicose veins (ugh) my recovery has been so much better this time around. It was a great experience and I was in complete control. I felt confident and I wasn't confined to a bed terrified the entire time. 

The Ina May guide to childbirth book gave me a lot of great ideas for getting through it and I definitely suggest it!


----------

